

The Sun for Tech Jobs Rises in the East - firebug
http://blogs.eweek.com/careers/content001/compensation/post.html

======
firebug
Not very consoling for an unemployed NY programmer. But I'll take any good
news I can find.

"Demand in New York is off 44 percent versus March last year. The decline is
not surprising given the number of financial services firms in the N.Y. area.
However, there are still more than 5,000 open positions in New York on any
given day, making it one of our larger markets."

When Dice talks about 5000 open positions I wonder what percentage are
duplications from multiple recruiters and agencies posting the same position.

